# AF not working on 24-105 - recommend a repairer?



## benlanghorne (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

My Canon 24-105 lens' AF has nearly stopped working. I say 'nearly', as I when I half press the shutter button to focus it either takes a few seconds (like 4 seconds to find focus) or doesn't even attempt to focus. If I half press the shutter button a lot, it will eventually find focus. The IS works fine, and everything else is fine.

I gather that the lens will need to be repaired, but I've never had a lens repaired before. Can anyone recommend somewhere within the UK for it to be repaired? As I'm having trouble finding somewhere on the internet!

Thanks very much, Ben


----------



## Mick (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi I use APM camera repairs in Newcastle. It's an aladins cave of old film cameras and a good few digital. Luckily being a Canon you can get spares outside the official repair shops.He cleans my sensor for only 10£. He actually showed me his cupboard with some broken 24-105,s. Try them on 01912212340.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 30, 2013)

Have you tried cleaning the contacts?


----------



## benlanghorne (Aug 30, 2013)

Mick said:


> Hi I use APM camera repairs in Newcastle. It's an aladins cave of old film cameras and a good few digital. Luckily being a Canon you can get spares outside the official repair shops.He cleans my sensor for only 10£. He actually showed me his cupboard with some broken 24-105,s. Try them on 01912212340.



Thanks Mick, I'll look them up tomorrow


----------



## benlanghorne (Aug 30, 2013)

brad-man said:


> Have you tried cleaning the contacts?



I have, and it didn't seem to make any difference. Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## alexturton (Aug 30, 2013)

how about sending it to canon?


----------



## Schruminator (Aug 30, 2013)

When my 24-105 stopped working I sent it in to Fixation in London. They were quick and professional, so I can't complain too much.

I forget the cost, but the issue on my lens was that the ribbon/flex cable had torn. For me the AF only worked at lower focal lengths (like 24-60mm or so) and then eventually stopped working all together. Lens worked and looked like new when I got it back a week or so later.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 30, 2013)

Colchester Camera is an approved Canon L lens repair centre. I've found them to be very efficient, and reasonably priced.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't praise A.J. Johnstones in Glasgow highly enough. They have done four repairs for me now (1 warranty, 3 accidental damage or faults, on 50mm 135mm Sigma 18-50 and 7D) in each case they've stuck to their (reasonable) estimates and schedule, and they've given me a bag bag with the duff parts and told me in laymans terms what was wrong.


----------

